# mortise jig



## booneii (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, can anyone tell me where I can get a free copy of the plans to build the mortise jig that was in the woodsmith #147 magazine. Thanks


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
Go to this address, there are plans for a mortising very practical, which may make mortises in all positions on the sides, ultimately, on already assembled stock etc. ...they are free.

Cheers

Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Some one did post the jig on the forum, it will take a bit of digging to find it.
Here's a video of it in action , it's a very simple jig to make.
Here's two more links you may want to check to out..

Woodsmith Magazine - Setting Up and Using the Router Jig - Video Online Extra
+++++++++
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

========



booneii said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me where I can get a free copy of the plans to build the mortise jig that was in the woodsmith #147 magazine. Thanks


----------



## rpbobb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I love this. I just joined this forum and get to help on the first day. I have the plans you asked for.

For some reason I couldn't upload the single file, so I uploaded each page. Hope it works.

Bob


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi 
Yes, this is a good jig, my criticism of him is that you will lose 3 / 4 "deep mortise. With mine, the base of the router is directly on the stock.

Cheers
Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks for the PDF FILES ,you can capture it in (Adobe reader 8.0) and then save it as a jpg file then up load it,but the forum will not take big PDF files.

=====



Back to the Wood said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I love this. I just joined this forum and get to help on the first day. I have the plans you asked for.
> 
> ...


----------



## booneii (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank You very much Bob I have been looking for a while and you came through. I too just recently joined this fourm and I find it very helpfull. Again thanks, Dan


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob, welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of the community.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Sante. I can't find the plans you mentioned above.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
This one will go
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Mortaise_a_la_defonceuse.pdf

Santé

I tryed: it is good !


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello to all members. I have recently joined and am very happy to be able to read other woodworkers comments and replies. I recently saw a vertical mortising jig " godzilla" on garage woodworks. This is a simpler version of the one made by a excellent jig designer on woodgears. These jigs are lever controlled and look amazing for one to build. This would be a challenge to me to build. If anyone has a free copy of either of these plans i would be eternally greatful if i could get a copy.if there are any plans that i could help with i would gladly assist anyone in sending them to you guys.
Many thanks for this amazing platform for the woodworkers.
Kindest regards to all.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe my slot mortise jig was the simple way of doing it and you can modify it as much as you need to for any particular job
this was my mortise/slot jig, i now have stops either side that adjust in and out
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/31858-first-attempt-home-made-jig.html
I don't think you could make it any simpler if you tried but you can modify it and make it more complex, I just clamp the timber to the upright/backboard then set the Aluminium bars to the right width, then the side stops slide in or out for the slot length, job done. there is a center mark although it's difficult to see but it's a "v" on both Ali bars so you can easily center your mortise, a tenon can also be cut as long as you place a piece of timber behind your stock so you can route round the outside of the jig


----------

